# Maiden Law mortuary Sept '16



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 7, 2017)

Maiden Law Mortuary


*A little history…*



There doesn’t seem to be much online history about this hospital, so here is all I could find out. Maiden Law Hospital was built as an Infectious Diseases Hospital in County Durham. Its construction began in 1939 but it wasn’t completed until 1945 due to the outbreak of The Second World War. During the 80’s various sections of the hospital became surplus to requirements so began to shut down, until it was finally closed in the mid 1990’s.

The mortuary is a small stand-alone building away from the main hospital blocks. Within the grounds of the site remains the home of the active Willow Burn Hospice, so I never took any external photographs of the other hospital buildings as I didn’t want to disturb anybody. 




 Maiden Law 367 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Maiden Law 390 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Maiden Law 020 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr





Maiden Law 043 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Maiden Law 414 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Maiden Law 421 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Maiden Law 428 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Maiden Law 433 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr





Maiden Law 035 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Maiden Law 439 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Maiden Law 018 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Maiden Law 010 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Maiden Law 015 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr


Poor cat it must have become sealed in at some point


Thanks for looking folks.


----------



## Rubex (Apr 7, 2017)

I love your style  nicely captured!


----------



## smiler (Apr 7, 2017)

Doesn't look like anyone bin in for awhile, Nice One PV, Thanks


----------



## brickworx (Apr 7, 2017)

Nice this, plenty of decay and a good set of pics shows it off well....Ty for sharing.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

Very nice indeed. Nice decay in there and I love that slab


----------



## Gromr (Apr 8, 2017)

Nice to see a mortuary that isn't trashed! Some top notch peeling wallpaper decay. Good work!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 8, 2017)

What a great little place.may give this a look on a trip home from Scotland..you got some lovely shots of it


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 9, 2017)

Shame about the cat!


----------



## Blazinhawkz (Dec 8, 2017)

Remember finding this place spent a good few hours in here,sad to say its now gone


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 8, 2017)

Blazinhawkz said:


> Remember finding this place spent a good few hours in here,sad to say its now gone



Glad you have said you spent a good few hours in here as so did I and its bloody tiny...see its not just me! 

Oh, so its totally gone now is it? When did you last pass by? I wonder what happened to that lovely porcelain slab, surely that wouldn't just get smashed up in the demo, it must end up in some kind of reclamation yard, it would make a great shower tray


----------



## Ferox (Dec 10, 2017)

Excellent report that mate  Really like the third shot, awesome detail.
The vacant one is cool also, really sharp. I loved this place myself and the slab remains the best I have seen.
I would also be horrified if it had been destroyed in the demo.


----------

